# Uwell Rafale X



## zadiac (16/5/16)

Any vendors bringing these in?

@Sir Vape 
@JakesSA 
@KieranD 
@SAVapeGear 
@Vaperite South Africa 

https://www.myuwell.com/rafale-x-stainless-steel-pre-order.html


----------

